# Ruth Benedict's essay



## cih1355

Ruth Benedict, who is an anthropologist, wrote an essay entitled, "Anthropology and the Abnormal." In this essay, she argues that what is considered to be normal or abnormal behavior is determined by society. Hence, there is no absolute standard for what is normal or abnormal behavior. Has anyone read her essay? How would you respond to her essay? If there is an absolute standard for what is considered to be normal behavior, then what is it?


----------



## Marrow Man

Then how can I know whether her essay is a demonstration of normal or abnormal behavior?


----------



## Wayne

One part of the answer to that thesis: Romans 1:19ff.



> 19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them.
> 20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse.
> 21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened.
> 22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools,
> 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and creeping things.


----------



## Rufus

So, basically (whether she knows it or not), she is promoting moral relativism. Which, if brought into full thought among humans, would lead to complete destruction and anarchy. 
Tim Keller has said that there are A and B doctrines, A doctrines are doctrines that are biblical and are accepted in a culture, B doctrines are doctrines that are biblical and not accepted in a culture. For instance forgiveness is an A doctrine for NYC, but Sexual Morality is a B doctrine in NYC. Where as in the Middle East, Sexual morality is an A doctrine, and forgiveness is a B doctrine.

There of of course certain things that the vast majority, if not all, societies accept in some way or another. 
If you own _Mere Christianity_ by C.S. Lewis read chapters 3, 4, and 5 of Book 1.


----------

